# Magento Vs. Joomla Vs. ?



## barkerw (Jun 4, 2009)

To keep a long story short, we are getting quotes on having our website redeveloped into an ecommerce site with t-shirt designer etc and i am trying my best to learn all the ins and outs of what goes into this. Can anyone with experience give me any recommendations or insight on what is a better fit for a custom screen printing company like myself. So far i lean towards the magento free version because it is magento and has alot of extras for analytics etc....although, i've read magento is a really large learning curve (and it is said to not have a CMS although the more i read, the more i think i really don't know what the heck a CMS is...everytime i think i do...BAM....back to square one.)

Joomla/virtuecart, on the other hand, is said to be much easier to install, learn, use and it is a CMS as well.....but is much more limited.

Can anyone give me some advice from the school of hardknocks or otherwise...or even just some general knowledge on this subject?


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

I taught myself Joomla, with very little pain. Its also a great platform to have customized and then handed off to the client by a web design company. For the e-commerce I have used virtuemart. Both are well documented with easy to follow tutorials all over the web. Tons of free for commercial use templates for both as well. 

They all will have a learning curve because the are content management software that is highly customizable. The one thing that sold me on Joomla was that it is well known and there are even "For Dummies" books available at chain book stores. May seem like a small thing but it helps. 

My two cents. Toss them in a well and make a wish.


----------



## bluebrad (Jan 28, 2012)

Just Use Joomla 
if you would like online classes i can help


----------

